# New Guy



## CharcoalTodd (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for allowing me to join your forum and skiff culture. I'm in the market for my first boat. Something relatively affordable and low maintenance. I've been researching Gheenoes and they seem to be perfect for what I'd be fishing and as an entry level boat. But, been thinking I'd want something a little larger/whatever the next step up in size would be... I primarily fish for bass so a bass boat/versatile set up with a quick mount/release poling platform is what I'm leaning towards . I'm in South Florida and would like to take advantage of the Bass, Everglades, Keys, and back-country/mangroves.


----------



## Tomfsu51 (Aug 24, 2015)

Welcome my friend.


----------

